# Got my BFP... I'm terrified!



## colta

Hi everyone! Me and DH just got our BFP tonight!!!! :happydance:
I was just testing on a whim seeing as how early I am into the 2ww (Yes, my ticker is right.... 5dpo). I'm thrilled beyond belief and super duper OMG excited!!! 

On that note, I'm absolutely terrified! I don't know how I could have gotten such a dark test result at 5 dpo! I'm praying that I got pregnant last month and didn't know it and that this isn't ectopic...

So, yeah... I got my BFP! But any words of wisdom or advice would be greatly appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5135.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 221


----------



## trulybl3ssed

5dpo?? are you 100% sure because that is really dark!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colta

I don't know anymore! My chart says I'm 5dpo... but me and DH think either I o'd alot earlier than we thought or I got pregnant last month and had what I thought was a period... I dunno.


----------



## amommy

It can't be 5 dpo, with a line like that, I am sure you ovulated earlier or are still pregnant. do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## mancil06

Well congrats on your BFP I agree with you though you must have either o'd early or maybe your af wasn't AF at all and was heavy implant bleeding. Another rare thing is some women actually do have there first period after becoming pregnant. I actually did this with my first pregnancy I didn't even know I was pregnant till I was 7 weeks along


----------



## Mypreciouskid

amommy said:


> It can't be 5 dpo, with a line like that, I am sure you ovulated earlier or are still pregnant. do you have a link to your chart?

I agree with this. I don't think you're only 5dpo, congrats!!


----------



## colta

Here's my chart everyone... and thanks for all the congrats! I can't believe this is actually happening. I'm in a state of denial. I keep wondering if maybe the test was faulty or what, but I can't retest until the morning to find out. I'm so scared I'll test in the morning and it'll be a negative and all of this excitement will be fore nothing.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Angel baby

Or twins! :) can't wait to see your retest. Was your period heavy?


----------



## NYcountrygirl

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## colta

Haha! Twins!!! Good lord! I think I'd go crazy!! Although, they do run in my family, my grandfather was a twin. That'd just be the case too... my first child would be a twin!

As for my period... it was a bit weird, a little heavy on the third day, but it was really quite light/medium for most of the other days.... normally I have a heavy period until the 4th day and then it calms down and then I have a terrible 5th day. So I dunno... It could be quite possible that it's a pregnancy from last month.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

colta said:


> I don't know anymore! My chart says I'm 5dpo... but me and DH think either I o'd alot earlier than we thought or I got pregnant last month and had what I thought was a period... I dunno.

Question, how was your period?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

colta said:


> Haha! Twins!!! Good lord! I think I'd go crazy!! Although, they do run in my family, my grandfather was a twin. That'd just be the case too... my first child would be a twin!
> 
> As for my period... it was a bit weird, a little heavy on the third day, but it was really quite light/medium for most of the other days.... normally I have a heavy period until the 4th day and then it calms down and then I have a terrible 5th day. So I dunno... It could be quite possible that it's a pregnancy from last month.

Wow, your period sounds like the one I just had. It was light the first day, heavy on the 2nd and 3rd day, light on the 4th day and gone by the 5th. Usually it's 5-6 days long. DH and I DTD 2 days before my AF arrived so who knows. But now you got me thinking about my situation. It's very possible to have gotten your last AF and still be pregnant from last month!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I found this for us..some husband was asking about his wife..

Question
Could my wife have gotten pregnant 2 days before her period?

Answer
The answer to this is yes. While it would be unusual  it is possible.
Pregnancy occurs at the time of ovulation or within about 48 hours of the egg being released form the woman's ovary.
Obviously it is necessary for the egg to be fertilised by the man's sperm during the time it takes from being released to reaching the womb.
Generally, ovulation takes place about the middle of a woman's cycle, that is about day-14. But ovulation can occur sometimes very early or very late in the cycle.
Say your wife has a 28-day cycle counting from the first day of her period.
She could have ovulated on day-24  not that unusual  and the egg could have been still capable of fertilisation and implantation by day-26  two days before her next period was due to start.


----------



## crazycoolmom

Congratulations! I looked at your chart and you may have ovulated on CD 11, doesn't matter tho.


----------



## Ameronica

colta said:


> Haha! Twins!!! Good lord! I think I'd go crazy!! Although, they do run in my family, my grandfather was a twin. That'd just be the case too... my first child would be a twin!
> 
> As for my period... it was a bit weird, a little heavy on the third day, but it was really quite light/medium for most of the other days.... normally I have a heavy period until the 4th day and then it calms down and then I have a terrible 5th day. So I dunno... It could be quite possible that it's a pregnancy from last month.

I am someone who had an ectopic. I didnt even know I was pregnant because I got periods. I would go to the DR as soon as you can to get it checked out, because if it is an ectopic you want to know as soon as possible. I really hope it isnt an ectopic but get checked out to be sure. 5dpo is so soon that it either is from last month or like you said maybe you ovulated early..please update on what you find out!


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun. :flower:


----------



## pusheangel

Yeah, at 5DPO your line would not be that dark. Congrats! I'm going to to agree with the other gals, I'd get into the doc ASAP just to be sure everything's as it should be since you did have AF (and that can be an indicator - though not always - of ectopic). Good luck! And congrats on your beautiful lines!


----------



## baby D

doctors to be sure? very dark line!


----------



## lushgirl84

Congrats hun :)


----------



## camerashy

congrats on ur bfp thats a gr8 line :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

If you go to the doctors now they can draw your blood and tell you how far along you are and then you'll get an answer :)


----------



## colta

Hi all! I went to the ER this morning. I had some bleeding when I woke up and panicked, went straight to the ER. 

The doctor there did some blood work and a pelvic exam. He said everything looked good, my cervix is slammed shut and any blood that was there appeared to be old blood to him. He said he'd call in an hour or so if they noticed any discrepancy with my HCG levels, but it's been about 10 hours now without a call! I go back on Tuesday for another beta HCG, but otherwise everything looks good. 

The doctor was of the mind that I'm six weeks along and that I got pregnant on my previous cycle. Which makes the most sense to me. This morning when I was panicking, I took another dollar store cheapie and a FRER and I got a slightly darker line on the dollar store one and a line darker than the control line on the FRER. So here's hoping everything goes well!


----------



## K80

Get some rest and take care, congrats!


----------



## fisher640

colta said:


> Hi all! I went to the ER this morning. I had some bleeding when I woke up and panicked, went straight to the ER.
> 
> The doctor there did some blood work and a pelvic exam. He said everything looked good, my cervix is slammed shut and any blood that was there appeared to be old blood to him. He said he'd call in an hour or so if they noticed any discrepancy with my HCG levels, but it's been about 10 hours now without a call! I go back on Tuesday for another beta HCG, but otherwise everything looks good.

So I work in an ER and just thought I'd say two things: 
1. You're allowed to call them and ask them what the level was if they never called you and 
2. Your next beta should be drawn 48 hours from the first one so Tuesday seems far away to me?

good luck!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

colta said:


> Hi all! I went to the ER this morning. I had some bleeding when I woke up and panicked, went straight to the ER.
> 
> The doctor there did some blood work and a pelvic exam. He said everything looked good, my cervix is slammed shut and any blood that was there appeared to be old blood to him. He said he'd call in an hour or so if they noticed any discrepancy with my HCG levels, but it's been about 10 hours now without a call! I go back on Tuesday for another beta HCG, but otherwise everything looks good.
> 
> The doctor was of the mind that I'm six weeks along and that I got pregnant on my previous cycle. Which makes the most sense to me. This morning when I was panicking, I took another dollar store cheapie and a FRER and I got a slightly darker line on the dollar store one and a line darker than the control line on the FRER. So here's hoping everything goes well!

I'm glad everything is okay. So you got pregnant last month and still had a period?


----------



## colta

Sorry I haven't been replying ladies... things have been a bit hectic here. :winkwink:

Things continue to look good. I keep taking tests to make sure I'm pregnany, lol... but there hasn't been any spotting or drama other than myself bursting into tears for random reasons. I've been beyond tired, and have spent the better portion of my days laid out on the couch. 

As for the supposed 'period' I had last week, I called the 24hr nurse and they thought it might have been a decidual bleed... where there is a hormone imbalance and bits of the uterine lining sheds. Apparently it's not harmful to the baby, so that's good. 
As for the delay in the blood draw... I dunno, the doctor I saw was very rude and unsympathetic. All he told me was that I was to come in on Tuesday because it' s a holiday today (Monday)... (It's New Brunswick Day here in Canada). So I don't know how this is going to work. 

I feel like everything is fine, but I constantly have the worry of it being an ectopic pregnancy looming over my head. That being said... I don't have any symptoms... but I don't think I'll rest comfortable until 12 weeks are up.


----------



## airotciv

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## colta

Well... I went back to the ER today to get my HCG rechecked. It only went from 395 to 599 in 3 days. I'm absolutely devastated. I want this baby more than anything right now and all I want it to be is healthy, but if my HCG levels are so slow to rise....?? 

I'm terrified right now, and so very very sad. I'm clinging onto some hope that everything will be fine, but the doctor didn't sound overally hopeful today. I go back again Friday to have my levels checked again. The doctor said as long as they keep rising that that's a good sign... 

I need everyone's fingers and toes crossed on this one, and hope for the best.


----------



## Angel baby

Go to babyMed.com and look up hcg levels and that should ease your mind. Congrats!


----------



## helen0381

Fingers crossed for u Hun! I'm sure it will be fine. Your levels have risen so that's good. 

Good luck!

I live in England but my brother and sister in law live in Calgary! 

Xxx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

The good thing is you aren't bleeding anymore and your cervix was closed. It doubles 24-48 hours so maybe it's fine?? Plus you're 6 weeks. It COULD be okay. Just hang in there.


----------



## Ameronica

I really hope you get good news on friday with your numbers. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## colta

Well... today is the day, back I go to the hospital to get my bloodwork done. Hopefully there will be a better outcome this time then there was last time. 
I'm not holding out for much though... I've become rather pessimistic about the whole thing, just trying not to get hurt again I suppose... but we'll see.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Sara35

Good luck hun, hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

My thoughts are with you, I hope all goes ok.


----------



## helen0381

Good luck Hun. Xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

Good luck darling, fingers crossed.
My sister had a similar situation to this with her first. She went to the hospital suffering really bad pain (she has kidney stones so she just thought it was that). They did some tests and found that she was pregnant however her levels weren't rising so she had to keep going back as they thought it was ectopic. Eventually though they doubled. It was a rocky start but he is now going to be 2 in December. I really hope that you have the same outcome. Fingers, toes and arms crossed for you! Xx


----------



## xvmomovx

I'll be thinking of you and your bean today! :hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Awww good Luck Hunni I hope everything goes well for you today got everything crossed for you sending lot's of love xxx


----------



## hannies

Good luck hun. Fx for you and baby.


----------



## seanelle

Congrats and gud luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie1703

Good luck! x


----------



## ellie27

Have you had a scan??

I had heavy bleeding at 5+wks and no blood tests were done.

I was scanned and it showed the start of a pregnancy and it looked as things should do at 5/6wks.

I think you should try get scanned....think they need to either way in the end whether to confirm pregnancy is fine or whether its complete...

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## jo14

good luck let us knw how you get on xxxxx


----------



## amommy

Yes those numbers are not terrible, yes they are a little slow rising, but that does not mean you are out. Quite possible you had a twin that was the bleed, and the other bean is just picking up growing.. It does happen and quite often.. 

I sure hopw you get some answers, it is a good thing your bleeding has stopped! Good luck to you


----------



## colta

Well, I'm back from the Dr... My levels have gone up to 972, which the doctor was very happy about. She seemed very optimistic about the outcome and is referring me to my choice ob/gyn... so I'm quite happy.
I'm still reserving my excitement until we see the heartbeat on an ultra sound, but right now I'm happy with how things are going.
Thanks everyone for all your support!


----------



## ellie27

colta said:


> Well, I'm back from the Dr... My levels have gone up to 972, which the doctor was very happy about. She seemed very optimistic about the outcome and is referring me to my choice ob/gyn... so I'm quite happy.
> I'm still reserving my excitement until we see the heartbeat on an ultra sound, but right now I'm happy with how things are going.
> Thanks everyone for all your support!

Good stuff!!

Off to 1st trimester you go.....:flower:


----------



## xvmomovx

yaay!!! congrats!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ceejie

YAY! Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## jo14

brill news x x


----------



## miimil

Hi :) Just dropping in from third tri, hope you don't mind!

I had the exact same thing happen to me this pregnancy. Got a clear line at 6 dpo, had my hcg levels checked, and also a scan to see that it wasn't etopic. To my surprise, there were two little beans! Didn't really get my hopes up, due to low hcg levels (I'm sorry, I really can't remember the number..) but I went back to have them checked again, and they didn't rise as much as they should. New scan, and only one bean. Was told it was vanishing twin syndrome. But I'm now 34 weeks pregnant, and haven't had any complications :)

Crossing my toes and fingers for your little bean xx


----------



## mancil06

Just wanted to say congrats and glad your numbers are looking good. Hope you get to relax and enjoy your pregnancy soon!


----------



## tigerlilly

Congrats xxxx


----------



## colta

Well... finally got word back from my new ob/gyn. I have my first pre-natal appointment on the 25th. I'm hoping everything goes well and that things work out for my little bean. 

Thankfully we're going away for a little vacation for our second wedding anniversary next week, so I'll have something to do to keep me busy and my mind occupied. It should be nice... and it'll hopefully work. 

So far, everything has been fine too. I haven't had much of morning sickness. Just a little bit of nausea here and there... nothing much. Other than that, some sore bbs, tired and cranky. I almost don't feel pregnant (not in a bad way), but it's weird. I've heard a lot of women say that though, so maybe it's normal?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sweet83

colta said:


> Well... finally got word back from my new ob/gyn. I have my first pre-natal appointment on the 25th. I'm hoping everything goes well and that things work out for my little bean.
> 
> Thankfully we're going away for a little vacation for our second wedding anniversary next week, so I'll have something to do to keep me busy and my mind occupied. It should be nice... and it'll hopefully work.
> 
> So far, everything has been fine too. I haven't had much of morning sickness. Just a little bit of nausea here and there... nothing much. Other than that, some sore bbs, tired and cranky. I almost don't feel pregnant (not in a bad way), but it's weird. I've heard a lot of women say that though, so maybe it's normal?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


congrats and everything will be fine... :thumbup:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Ive been lurking on this thread! congrats let us know what happens on the 25th!


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

colta said:


> Well... finally got word back from my new ob/gyn. I have my first pre-natal appointment on the 25th. I'm hoping everything goes well and that things work out for my little bean.
> 
> Thankfully we're going away for a little vacation for our second wedding anniversary next week, so I'll have something to do to keep me busy and my mind occupied. It should be nice... and it'll hopefully work.
> 
> So far, everything has been fine too. I haven't had much of morning sickness. Just a little bit of nausea here and there... nothing much. Other than that, some sore bbs, tired and cranky. I almost don't feel pregnant (not in a bad way), but it's weird. I've heard a lot of women say that though, so maybe it's normal?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

SO glad that everything is turning out well for you!!! I only had nausea in the morning and then when I got hungry. I was only sick the once. My tiredness also didn't kick in until about 12-14 weeks. Honestly don't worry about not having very strong symptoms, it just makes it easier to hide from people until you want to tell them!!!


----------



## megangrohl

OMG check out my post I took the EXACT same test and its almost exactly the same results as yours. I took one 3 days prior and it was negative right away!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations


----------



## cliqmo

Wow that was a bumpy few weeks for you! Fingers crossed the rest of the pregnancy is super smooth for you xxx


----------

